# Louvered door for water heater



## grapesoda (Jan 31, 2010)

My electric water heater, softner and expansion tank are in a small room the size of a closet w/ a louvered door. Can I replace the door w/ a solid one?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can --If you can add ventilation somewhere else.

Can you cut in a return air grill into the wall?


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Since there are no appliances in there that burn fuel of any type, you can put a solid door on if you want. The only consideration I would have is for moisture, but if you cut a couple inches off the bottom of the door it shoud be fine.


----------



## grapesoda (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks, that's the answer I was hoping for. I hate the look of those doors, and that's the first thing you see when you come in the front door. I may pass for now on a wall vent, since it would have to be in the foyer. I'll watch closely for moisture. The closet is at the far end of the kitchen away from all the appliances. Thanks again!


----------



## chasnr (Feb 23, 2008)

I am having a new high efficiency gas furnace/ac unit installed. The A/c unit is outside and the furnace is in the basement. There are louvered doors in the basement for the furnace. The company installing the new furnace told us we need to have a louvered door at the top of the basement steps or no door at all /(currently a solid door). Are there any other options? He says this is due to the efficiency air flow necessary/carbon monoxide...please advise.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Current codes require more ventilation for gas furnaces and gas water heaters. This may require that the door from the main house to the basement have a louver, and/or holes for vent ducts be cut in the house foundation.

A closet with just an electric water heater may be fully closed off with a solid door. Except if it is in the corner (of exterior walls) where closing off the louvers to the basement interior could result in freezing in winter. (Such a closet should not have the walls between it and the interior insulated.)


----------

